# Грушевидная мышца или остеохондроз?



## denisov34 (10 Мар 2021)

Всем хорошего дня и отличного настроения. Примерно 3 года назад стали беспокоить неприятные ощущения в крестце. Сначала - онемение, по роду деятельности - системный администратор, сидеть приходится за компом сутками (и это не преувеличение). Последние пару месяцев боль стала довольно ощутимой, причем боль большая часть именно в ягодичной мышце. Утром правда бывает онемение в крестце, довольно быстро проходит. Застужался сильно, ходил практически раздетый. Подозрения на остеохондроз были, т.к. временами затекало все тело, однако, стал посещать зал, все сразу прошло и никаких проблем особых не доставляло. В зале слишком не усерался, стероиды не употреблял, занимался с небольшими весами, несмотря на критику местных качков. Оздоравливался, говоря простым языком. Шварценеггером цели быть не было, ибо возраст.
Пошел к неврологу, сразу поставила диагноз, грыжа поясницы. Мол, грыжа сдавливает нерв. Решили сделать МРТ, т.к. заочно лечиться не вариант. МРТ - дорогое удовольствие, однако сделал весь позвоночник.
МРТ диагноз не подтвердил, выявил протрузии, остеохондроз, однако компрессии корешков нет.
Невролог заявила, мол протрузия 2 мм для поясницы, это норма.
Решили вместе сдать все анализы на Бехтерева (ибо боль только в крестце и ягодице, а МРТ никаких патологических изменений крестца не увидел). Грушевидную мышцу, говорит, диагностировать трудно, поэтому, будем действовать методом исключения). Т.к. сакроилеита на МРТ не увидели, то решили сдать все анализы (РФ-анализ крови, С- анализ и т.п.).
Фото исследования в DICOM прикладываю. Просьба прокомментировать ситуацию, ибо в нашем маленьком городке со специалистами совсем беда...









						Denisov A.I..zip
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru


----------

